# Air filter not available



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Service time for her Cruze. Went to the dealerhip. Got the fuel, cabin air, oil filters no problem. Air filter on "national control". Parts guy said it would be awhile before he had any come in. Go to Advance, none in the store or warehouse. O'Really the same. Vatozone, nope. Car Quest said he found one Wix available and would call me when it gets here.

Fuel filer took longer to change than the oil and filter. It was stuck.

Now if I just get her to tell me when the oil life and fuel filter are showing less than 10%.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

It looks like RockAuto has the air filter (AC Delco and some aftermarket choices). It is letting me start the check out process with one, so I think that means it is available. Some other stuff they list will bounce from your cart when you try to check out.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

K&N shows their reusable filter in stock. Order from them if it's an emergency.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Got the call 5 min before closing yesterday the filter was in. Pick it up Tomorrow it they are open. Just seemed like an odd part to become hard to get. It will be the only non-OEM thing on the car, BTW.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The ac delco air filter has part number a3220c. It is same as oem.

Quite a few available on eBay ...

Amazon has ten in stock....

Wix makes very, very good filters....

Jeff


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I've had an incredibly difficult time finding air and even some oil filters on the shelf for any car built since around 2010. Not sure if they are becoming more vehicle specific or what, but I pretty much always order online now.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> I've had an incredibly difficult time finding air and even some oil filters on the shelf for any car built since around 2010. Not sure if they are becoming more vehicle specific or what, but I pretty much always order online now.


During college years (1999-2002) I worked doing oil changes at Wal-Mart. I can remember banging cars in and out for the quick oil and lube jobs, and there was basically like 5-10 filters that everything used. Two different sizes for FWD GM cars, one for pickups and SUVs. Mopar vehicles used one of two filters. Ford vehicles used one of two filters. Then, I had the catalog to look up some odd filters for Japanese imports, and it always shocked me to see they used some tiny little filters on some cars that were the size of a teacup. I looked up the specs of all filters to find the threads and relieve valve PSI ratings, and every chance I got I would always "upsize" a filter on a car if it would fit so the customer got better filtration (more filter media in the larger filter canisters).

Now, I believe tons of cars/engines have specific filters required. I couldn't be bothered to keep them all memorized at this point.

Cool story: The strangest filter I found was on a Cadillac Catera. The book called for a screw-on canister filter but the engine had an internal filter cartridge. I went as far as driving my own car to the Cadillac dealer to try to get a filter and the parts guy brought back a screw-on cartridge filter. I showed him what I took out of the car and he said "What the hell is that?" After hitting a few auto parts stores and opening a few dozen boxes I finally found one that looked the same and it fit. I gave the cardboard box to the customer and told them "If you ever come back here to get your oil changed, go to [name of auto parts store] to buy this filter and bring it with you."


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> I've had an incredibly difficult time finding air and even some oil filters on the shelf for any car built since around 2010. Not sure if they are becoming more vehicle specific or what, but I pretty much always order online now.


A few months back I did notice that my local Wal-Mart stocked the K&N oil filter for my diesel Cruze sedan. On the app it was listed at about $5 but in the store it was $9. I would order all that were in stock for pickup and got about 8 filters for $5 each, sitting in my closet.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I can get Fram Ultra filters from my local Canadian Tire. They are great filters as well 100% synthetic media.


----------

